# Me and my Daisy!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)




----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah she loves you BIG time!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

And I love her!  xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahhhhhh so you had your hair cut after all! Looks lovely . Great photos of the two of you. 

Karen xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great pics Sarah! Your hair looks lovely too - a good length as you can still tie it back if you need to - which you were probably used to having it longer. x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Ahhhhhh so you had your hair cut after all! Looks lovely . Great photos of the two of you.
> 
> Karen xx


Thank you Karen. Yes, I went for the chop , no regrets, I am really pleased with it and will probably keep it this length for now.  For once I have the shortest hair out of me and my girls!

Hope to meet up again soon. Are you going to Ashridge at the end of April?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Thank you Karen. Yes, I went for the chop , no regrets, I am really pleased with it and will probably keep it this length for now.  For once I have the shortest hair out of me and my girls!
> 
> Hope to meet up again soon. Are you going to Ashridge at the end of July?


Just found the Ashridge thread! .......you meant end of April didn't you?!! Lol. There's forward planning and there's forward planning!  I'll pop it in the diary as a maybe at the moment. Looks a stunning place for a meet.

Karen xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What lovely pictures!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous pics xxx

I feel a new thread coming soon ... Owners with their Lovely Cockapoos ... 

You can really see the size of our dogs when they are next to us ......


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Daisy looks like a big girl in the pics! A good bit bigger than my boy anyway. Lovely girl.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos of two madly in love pretty ladies  xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fab photo's of the both of you!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What lovely photo's, Daisy is a real beauty as are you


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awww! Thank you...you are all too nice  xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love these photos of you both - gorgeous!!! X


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

What lovely pictures of you both, so sweet


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pics, you look so happy with each other.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What delightful photos Sarah


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous pics of you both looking lovingly into each others eyes

Clare and Bertie


----------

